# puppies



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

My mother's litter of golden puppies

















Photos of Kaya's babies taken today


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahhhhhh! Melt! They all look wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: thanks for the puppy fix


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Awwwww so cute.:001_wub:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awwwww too cute xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooo cute


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks all xx


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

:001_wub: beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

I want number 5 in the line, what sex is it?  I expect you know why? 
Lovely dark pigment


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Awwww. They are so cute. :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I want number 5 in the line, what sex is it?  I expect you know why?
> Lovely dark pigment


I knew that one would be for you, that is a dog and he isnt the only one with a lot of colour, camera just hasnt captured the colours on the others properly, will get some more later and see if I can get the colours a little better :thumbup:

He is very nice and these are by a dog that works as well :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww look at all the little goldies :001_wub:

kaya`s bubs are so silky and shiny looking, what breed is she?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> awwww look at all the little goldies :001_wub:
> 
> kaya`s bubs are so silky and shiny looking, what breed is she?


She is a tibetan terrier, hard to see what she is I know as she is clipped off into a long, now scruffy puppy clip lol

This is her as a pup and then when she was being shown



















The above was when she was being handled by a young lass who went on to win best junior handler with her :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww no wonder she has such lovely puppys :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

tashi said:


> She is a tibetan terrier, hard to see what she is I know as she is clipped off into a long, now scruffy puppy clip lol
> 
> This is her as a pup and then when she was being shown
> 
> ...


Awwww she is lovely.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

tashi said:


> My mother's litter of golden puppies
> 
> View attachment 50524
> 
> ...


You are just trying to make me broody again:lol:
They are beautiful tashi


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw how did i miss these little beauties? Both litters look stunning......now which one is mine?*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Aw how did i miss these little beauties? Both litters look stunning......now which one is mine?*


Think one of each would go well with your poodles :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> She is a tibetan terrier, hard to see what she is I know as she is clipped off into a long, now scruffy puppy clip lol
> 
> This is her as a pup and then when she was being shown
> 
> ...


i thought that`s what she was but wasn`t sure lol she`s such a cutie!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Think one of each would go well with your poodles :thumbup:


*Haha tashi, i thought that myself but didn't want to come across as being greedy.
*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless great looking pups. The tibetan terrier looks a little character


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awww all so beautiful:001_wub:

the little TT's still look like youve been polishing em


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Maus said:


> Wow,they are really nice and lovely.Can you send me one?


They are gorgeous aren't they.


----------



## tomspencer (Sep 24, 2010)

i love puppies there amazing ! shame they have to get big !


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ooohhhhhh bless i have always wanted a golden but my house and garden are too small really. My nan and auntie both had them when i was young they were so lovely :thumbup:


----------

